# Picked up a new rifle: Chech VZ58



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just picked up this rifle. I have been wanting one for a while and decided to pull the trigger... pun intended lol.
It came with 5 mags, mag pouch, bayonet and bayonet scabbard and cleaning kit.
In the next weekend or so I will head out and take care of a few left over whole pumpkins I have still. Some tannerite should do the trick.
Basic run-Down.
Milled receiver
Striker fired
Short-stroke gas piston
Aluminum mags
Last round bolt hold open
7.62x39
1lb. lighter than an Ak


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a lefty?


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

No, its a righty.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahhh...had to look closer. Charging handle was hiding.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> Just picked up this rifle. I have been wanting one for a while and decided to pull the trigger... pun intended lol.
> It came with 5 mags, mag pouch, bayonet and bayonet scabbard and cleaning kit.


Yeah, I have a buddy that has one of those, I put a mag's worth of rounds down range, gun runs smooth, is as accurate as an AK, I like em. Good firearm.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty congrats. Looks like a doozie. Now I want one.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an old Chech mauser. That thing is a tank. Yours should hold up as well. Sweet deal!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How much??


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like those. If I didn't already have 2 X39 rifles I would grab one now. The VZ2008 ran out quickly and were at a bargain price.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

How is the cheek weld on the stock? I shouldered but never fired an underfolder AK and didnt like the way it felt.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

PSA is running a great deal on these. They are only selling 3 magazines with them though. These rifles do not accept AK mags so that may be a big deal to some but you can usually get them on line.

Century VZ2008 7.62x39 w/3 mags, cleaning kit, & sling - BF Firearms - Black Friday


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. 
The check weld isn't terrible. It's a little low and not the most comfortable. Keep in mind though, this is the "paratrooper" model with the folding stock. The normal version cones with a wood stock similar to an AK. The whole package only Set me back $399. I have a friend that introduced me to this. He has one, 2 AKs and a Yugo M77. He said that this trumps his AKs in feel, weight and accuracy. I'm exited to start pouring rounds down range.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> PSA is running a great deal on these. They are only selling 3 magazines with them though. These rifles do not accept AK mags so that may be a big deal to some but you can usually get them on line.
> 
> Century VZ2008 7.62x39 w/3 mags, cleaning kit, & sling - BF Firearms - Black Friday


Yes, that's a good deal too. I was lucky to get the package with2 extra mags and the bayonet. Not that I will use it, but it completes the look.
Also correct on the Vz mags being proprietary. It's the design in the mag that holds the bolt open after the last round. Can AK mags be modified to work? I have heard of it being done, but not 
without either ruining the mag or receiver. It's best to just collect the Vz mags as they become available for a decent price.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice, I had a Cz858, Same gun! Zahal.com has the best and cheapest aftermarket furniture and mods! Very reliable!


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting done of the stuff from Zahal.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

[/URL]


----------

